# Naruto Fanclub Rules



## Rinoa (Jan 4, 2005)

Things to do before you PM a section moderator for permission to make your FC..

People here are stupid, so we now have at least 3 copies of most FC's.
New rule:  USE THE *SEARCH FUNCTION* BEFORE YOU POST A FC.
It's in the top right corner.  If it is not working, please follow these instructions.

*Search Function* 

*Search Function FAQ* 

*Naruto Fanclub Directory* 
~> All major Naruto-related fanclubs listed here.

  It's understandable if you searched and still couldn't find an existing FC.  The search function isn't perfect, and you won't be punished for making an honest mistake.

However, use a little common sense.  In a forum this large that has been around for some time, it's safe to assume that fanclubs for popular characters like Hinata and Rock Lee have been made already.  If you've searched and still can't find something, then please ask in the FC issues thread.


----------



## Naruko (Jan 9, 2005)

*UNTIL OTHERWISE STATED, ALL FC's MUST HAVE APPROVAL OF A SECTION MODERATOR PRIOR TO CREATION.
Thankyou.**​

*Do not post duplicate fanclubs*​

One fanclub per character/pairing/etc. is enough, and duplicate FCs will be trashed.  To avoid this, simply use the search function (and read the search function FAQ as well if you‘re having trouble), check the fan club directories (Naruto FCs, Bleach FCs, One Piece FCs), or if you’re still unsure, PM the FC mod.

It's understandable if you searched and still couldn't find an existing FC. The search function isn't perfect, and you won't be punished for making an honest mistake.  However, use a little common sense. In a forum this large that has been around for some time, it's safe to assume that fanclubs for popular characters like Hinata and Rock Lee have been made already.​


*When Requesting Ownership of a Fanclub That Already Exists:*

1.
An owner must be dormant on the forums at least 30 days before we'll feel good in reassigning a fanclub. People go on vacations, they get busy with work, have to study for classes and have life events happen that take their attention away for a period of time.

2.
If an owner is active on the forums, but not in the Fanclub itself - you must show you have sent a PM to the owner at least once requesting ownership and waited at least 1 week for a response before asking staff for ownership.  If the owner does not respond to you, an FC mod will then request the owner to respond. 1 week later if no reaction is given, then ownership can be revisited.

3. *this one is important*
THE ONLY THING AN *ACTIVE* OWNER IS TRULY REQUIRED FOR IS THE UPDATING OF THE FANCLUB MEMBER LIST AND BANNER/FANART POSTS.   Keeping a fanclub active, enjoyable and entertaining is up to the members MORE SO than the owner.
Creating "NEW" fc's instead of reassigning existing ones is starting to garnish complaints from people who made banners for the older fc and weren't aware it was about to be remade. We want to see the "new new new *naruto character name* FC" trend stop because it's getting ridiculous.​

*Only post fanclubs*

This may seem obvious, but some threads have been posted that are in no way a fanclub.  If you have any questions regarding fanclubs, please post them in the FC issues thread or send a PM to the FC mod, rather than making a thread.​

*Post fanclubs in the right subsection*

As you can see, the FC section is divided into subsections.  Serious Naruto-related FCs belong in the main section, Joke FCs from Naruto and Bleach belong in the Joke FCs section, One Piece FCs belong in One Piece FCs, etc.  Please read the subsection descriptions to decide where your FC belongs.​


*No flaming*
If you hate a character or pairing, then please do not enter or post in the FC which does support it just to express your views.
If you like a character or pairing, then please do not enter or post in an FC that is Anti-that character or pairing.
Be happy with your fandoms, and let others be happy with theirs.​


*Do not post porn or other explicit material*​

Posting any explicit material or links to them is not allowed outside of the Bath House section, and will earn you a permanent ban.

*Do not go posting in FC without requesting membership, lurker status or if the owner allows it*
*
[*]No advertising*​
Do not enter a fanclub just to advertise, or advertise via PMs, as you will be banned for doing so.

*Member Fanclubs*
Fanclubs for members can only be made with the approval of the staff, so please send your requests to the mod of your choice, along with your reasons for why you think the member deserve an FC. =)​

*FanClub Contests*
These can only be awarded by an administrator so while you may initially contact a FC mod about possible contests and prizes (float ideas past them), you must have the O.K. of an admin to go ahead with offering the prizes (most likely Naruko will be doing this since she is an admin and FC mod). Contest prizes tend to be of shorter duration and there may be a limit on how many contests you can hold per year so as not to abuse the prize system (or the admin that has to hand them out )​


With that said, happy posting! 


*This can be accomplished by PM'ing or VM'ing a section moderator, or posting in the FanClub Moderator Request & Help Thread. See the next post for more detail.​
_________

All Forum Rules continue to apply in the FanClub sections.

Here is a link to those rules:



*Approval Process for Creating a FC*​*
*
* PM, VM or post in the FC Moderator Help Request Thread that you wish to make a FC. State the following info:

     -The Title of the FC

     -What purpose it will serve. I.E. What audience or community are you making it for. Making a FC for "cool posters to get together and chat" will not fly. Make it about something, please.

     -Tell us you've checked for an existing FC that covers this and there is no FC covering it. We do not permit duplicate FCs, or "restarts". We can discuss giving you ownership of an existing, defunct, FC, if you wish. 

     -If we say it sounds good, go to the appropriate FC subsection and and make the FC.

     -PM, VM or post in the FanClub Moderator Help Request Thread when you have made it. One of us will then go find the FC and mark it "approved" so it is visible to the forums. 

     -Enjoy!*​


----------



## Naruko (Mar 24, 2008)

I've tried individual posts in various FCs and it's not really stopping it so i'm making a sticky-thread to make this rule a little more obvious.

*Do NOT flame or flamebait in opposing factions FCs. 
Do NOT "bash" or otherwise insult the fans of things you do not like. Hate or love the character(s) or pairing - leave your negative opinion of the fans, your fellow NF members, OUT OF THE DISCUSSION.

This is everyone's first warning. Second technically since forums rules at large tell you not to flame or flamebait. 

Offenders will receive infractions or section bans* - FCs that aren't trying to curb the problem will get locked or even trashed. *​​​

To FC Owners and members:

If you see offending posts, even in your own FC - REPORT them. If you report that someone is making an offending post in your FC it's not going to get you in trouble or get you guys locked - i'd rather see an attempt by the FC itself at keeping things civil than have to wait for me to stumble across offending posts or for other FCs members to report it. I or Lunie or other staff members are here to help keep things running smoothly and fun for everyone. Just keep the member-bashing/negativity out of it.

Thank you for playing, please come again ​


----------



## Kathutet (Mar 3, 2013)

We now have a special little place for all your naughty needs.

​ 
If you would like to share certain images that would burn the retinas of younger members with other people in a fanclub you're a member of, please use this thread. If you are an FC owner and want to deposit little bundles of HOLYSHITFUKKENSAVED pornographic images, or would like to save a heap of useful links in one post, you can reserve a post in here too. 

I'll be lurking that thread for some goodies. Don't judge.


----------



## SoulFire (Mar 24, 2014)

*Fanclub Contests*

*Your Fanclub Contests can now be held in the Art Lounge Section*​
*What benefits woud it have?*

Fanclubs are closed after 2,000 posts. We are giving you the chance to have a separated thread for your contest, or more than one, in case you want  a different thread for every category or an individual thread for voting. I can help you with the logistics, closing and opening threads or editing titles.
You can keep a link to the thread in the OP in your FC. It's easier to track a thread than the many posts you will need for the contest
Can there be prizes? Sure. We can discuss a forum prize for the winner or, in case you have something better for the winner, it can go to the runner-up

Questions? Suggestions? PM me


----------



## Kathutet (May 21, 2017)

A small notice I'd like to put out: as of right now we have regained the ability to change fanclub owners. If anyone would like to take over fanclubs (please keep the ownership transfer rules in mind) or would like to gain more front page posts for their fanclub, you can request those in the stickied mod help/request thread of each section and we'll take care of it for you.

However, it appears that those permissions aren't (yet?) set for section moderators. You may have to tag supermoderators or admins in your request if you choose to do so.


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 27, 2021)

*BE AWARE OF COPYRIGHTED MATERIAL*
If you're not sure something is allowed, just ask.

YOU'RE ALLOWED TO POST:

- Links to legal sources & legal contents.


YOU'RE NOT ALLOWED TO POST:

Links to possible illegal host websites.
Links to possible illegal contents.

Safest choice:
Sources ​


----------

